# ati HD2400 - is there a chance to install the ati driver?

## e3k

my kde is running on vesa currently, i tried a few thing to install the fglrx given by www.ati.com but now i figgured out that the installation file does not support gentoo or am i wrong? (see code)

i miss the gentoo package there or which one should i choose when running on gentoo? when i start it like 'sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run' it does not open the installation dialogue window, just exits without any msg.

video card: Sapphire PCI Express HD2400XT 256Mb , DVI, TV out

ati driver: ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run

```
localhost Desktop # sh ./ati*run --listpkg

Created directory fglrx-install.cExVqh

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.41.7......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

==================================================

 ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager

==================================================

List of generatable packages:

Package Maintainer(s): Aric Cyr <aric.cyr@gmail.com>

Status: Verified

Debian Packages:

        Debian/sarge

        Debian/oldstable

        Debian/sid

        Debian/unstable

        Debian/etch

        Debian/stable

        Debian/lenny

        Debian/testing

        Debian/experimental

Package Maintainer(s): Niko Mirthes <nmirthes@gmail.com>

                      Michael Larabel <michael@phoronix.com>

Status: Verified

Fedora Packages:

        Fedora/FC3

        Fedora/FC4

        Fedora/FC5

        Fedora/FC6

        Fedora/F7

        Fedora/F8

        Fedora/RHEL3

        Fedora/RHEL4

Package Maintainer(s): Arnaud Patard <apatard@mandriva.com>

Status: Verified

Mandriva Packages:

        Mandriva/2006

        Mandriva/2007

        Mandriva/2008

Package Maintainer(s): Bowen Zhu <bwzhu@redflag-linux.com>

Status: *UNVERIFIED*

RedFlag Packages:

        RedFlag/RF50

Package Maintainer(s): ATI

Status: Verified

RedHat Packages:

        RedHat/RHEL3

        RedHat/RHEL3_64a

        RedHat/RHEL4

        RedHat/RHEL4_64a

        RedHat/RHEL5

        RedHat/RHEL5_64a

Package Maintainer(s): Emanuele Tomasi <tomasi@cli.di.unipi.it>

Status: Verified

Slackware Packages:

        Slackware/All

        Slackware/Only_Module

        Slackware/Only_X

Package Maintainer(s): Stefan Dirsch <sndirsch@suse.de>

Status: Verified

SuSE Packages:

        SuSE/NLD9-IA32

        SuSE/SLES9-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE91-IA32

        SuSE/NLD9-AMD64

        SuSE/SLES9-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE91-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE100-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE92-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE93-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE100-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE92-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE93-AMD64

        SuSE/SLED10-IA32

        SuSE/SLES10-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE101-IA32

        SuSE/SLED10-AMD64

        SuSE/SLES10-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE101-AMD64

        SuSE/SUSE102-IA32

        SuSE/SUSE102-AMD64

Package Maintainer(s): Aric Cyr <aric.cyr@gmail.com>

Status: Verified

Ubuntu Packages:

        Ubuntu/warty

        Ubuntu/4.10

        Ubuntu/hoary

        Ubuntu/5.04

        Ubuntu/breezy

        Ubuntu/5.10

        Ubuntu/dapper

        Ubuntu/6.06

        Ubuntu/edgy

        Ubuntu/6.10

        Ubuntu/feisty

        Ubuntu/7.04

        Ubuntu/gutsy

        Ubuntu/7.10

For example, to build a Debian Etch package, run the following:

% ./ati-driver-installer-<version>-<architecture>.run --buildpkg Debian/etch
```

----------

## K T A

Look here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191374 - there you find a way to modify a existing ebuild to use the latest ATI drivers which support your card.

KTA

----------

## e3k

this does not work for me, they are trying to patch an ebuild there but:

i did unpack the ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run (sh ./ati-driver*run --extract somwhere) but there is no ati-drivers-8.41.7.ebuild inside. i did also search for some text from the patch (- line) but did not find anything

where is the ebuild?

----------

## DirtyHairy

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## e3k

if i understand you correctly DirtyHairy you want me to:

emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4 --fetchonly

copy the *.ebuild from there to the location of the currently unpacked 8.41.7 drivers

patch the ebuild

run the ebuild?

----------

## K T A

Ok, that is what I did:

I made a overlay for the new driver at /usr/local/portage. Made the overlay known in my make.conf:

```
# Overlay

# =======

#

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

I copied over the old ebuild and files to /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers - remember to rename the files to match the new version (ati-drivers-8.40.4.ebuild to ati-drivers-8.41.7.ebuild and the ...files/8.40.4 dir to files/8.41.7 do not forget the .../files/8.40.4/ati-drivers-8.40.4-warnings.patch to .../files/8.41.7/ati-drivers-8.41.7-warnings.patch).

Then change the ebuild as stated in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191374 - digest the ebuild and emerge it. Thats it!

KTA

----------

## DirtyHairy

Yepp, K T A is correct. Portage ebuilds that are part of the official tree are located in /usr/portage , and if you emerge a package, then the corresponding ebuild is executed by portage - so no need to get them, they are already there  :Smile:  . Since all ebuilds in /usr/portage get updated and potentially overwritten by emerge --sync, portage provides the overlay mechanism to put up a local tree of ebuilds that is not touched by updating the tree. Inofficial ebuild that you get from the net or create by patching exisiting ones go there.

So, the rough draft of the things you have to do is: create overlay -> create patched ebuild there -> emerge drivers and be happy.

This procedure has nothing to do with you downloading the ati package yourself, since it is pulled in by the ebuild. Oh, and don't forget to "ebuild digest" the patched build, otherwise it may bail out on you. And also take care to read the corresponding bug thread to the end, there are several other files in the ebuild directory that may have to be taken care of...

----------

## e3k

first i had tu unmask the the ati-drivers-8.40.4 as it was masked by corruption.

using this man: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

now explain something to me, how is it possible when i change some version numbers and do the ebuild patch that i get the new precompiled .dll from ati. when i check the gentoo portage there is nothing like 8.41.7 there.

so i still have the feeling i have to include some precompiled code from ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run into the process. or how does it work?

----------

## K T A

Hey, you need not worry - the ebuild in your /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers dir is just a kind of skript. If you take a look at the 6th line in the ebuild you find this:

```
SRC_URI="${ATI_URL}/ati-driver-installer-${PV}-x86.x86_64.run"
```

This line in the script will fetch you the needed ATI installer...

So you see it is very possible to change the ebuild to match a new version - thats how the devs do it too! So just try it.

KTA

----------

## e3k

thx KTA seems reasonable. so he downloads it automaticaly from ATI_URL. no need to put in somewhere on the disk. i will try it when im back from work. cheers.

----------

## e3k

grejt  :Smile:  emerged

before emerging i did

```
ebuild ati-drivers-8.41.7.ebuild digest
```

from the directory where is the .ebuild because of the manifest issue

i will report if it works maybe tomorow. thanks for support

----------

## e3k

x11 did not complain. mplayer seems to play everything. what hd/sw demanding 3d game would you propose for further tests (on gentoo portage, no simulator, only rpg, shooting, or strategy)?

----------

## DirtyHairy

I'm no great gamer, but you a 3D game which I find fun and which is in portage is neverball. You can also try sauerbraten which is a free 3D shooter.

----------

## e3k

i have emegred some ufo and it looks fine. i had some issue with textures on this neverball. but no problem i am only an occassional gamer so i can live with that (: thanks.

kwds: r600 ati-drivers gentoo hd 2400

----------

## DirtyHairy

You're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

